
Vinyl Revival Causes Discord - jamesbritt
http://www.standpointmag.co.uk/node/4433/full
======
huxley
I have no problem with people enjoying the medium of their choice and if vinyl
turns your crank more power to you, but as far as revivals go, this is not
gigantic.

For 2011, a grand total of 3.6 million vinyl records were sold worldwide. The
best selling vinyl album for 2011 was The Beatles' "Abbey Road" which
accounted for 41,000 sales or a bit over 1% of all vinyl records sold last
year.

------
btown
It's just my bass cannon...

